# Miss Picky Pants Found "Her" Treats



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Leila, my little darling who is notorious for turning her nose up at nearly every treat, regardless of quality, price, flavor, etc. has FINALLY found her treat of choice. 

There are treats she would take a bite or two of and then decide to walk off as I was trying to get her to do tricks. NO LONGER A PROBLEM. 

The company is Polka Dog. They make all of their treats by hand in Boston and each flavor has only 3 ingredients. 

"Chicken Littles" (ingredients: chicken, potato flour, brown rice)
"Go Fish" (ingredients: tilapia, potato flour, brown rice)
"Lucky Duck" (ingredients: duck liver, potato flour, honey = GRAIN FREE) 

butcher shop : Polka Dog Bakery

They are pricey. BUT...one of the little 'bones' can be broken up into 20+ small pieces for training, so I definitely get my money's worth. I don't give them to her just to chew on, EXCEPT for the duck, which is much more solid and harder to break up than the others. I give her that when I'm putting her in her crate or carrier and need her to keep herself occupied for a while. She loves every flavor. 

Note: They are really very crunchy/hard. Not soft at all. Leila lost a molar on one of them not too long ago. Not to scare anyone away, just that they probably wouldn't be pleasant for a Malt that's having a lot of tooth pain or is missing teeth. 

At my pet boutique place, they sell these 'candy shoppe' style with the big glass jars, so I buy them by the ounce and mix and match, but the prepackaged price isn't that much more. 

They have a search for store locators on their site, but if anyone really wants to try and there isn't one nearby, you can let me know and I could probably buy some for you and ship them from here (RI). 

PS. Tonight, Leila learned "paw" in one 'bone' (so I guess about 20 reps). That's how much she loves these things.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Ashley, thats positevely awsome! Keep up the good work. Halle just leaned to walk on a leash after getting her last set of puppy shoots last week. She is also picky but dances for Charlee bears.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Oooh I've never heard of them! I'll have to check it out! Thanks for the tip


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thats cute! dolce loves all treats hehehe


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

congrats on the good find! 



uniquelovdolce said:


> thats cute! dolce loves all treats hehehe


haha Yeager would do tricks for anything that's not his regular kibble(so even another brand of kibble works) :chili:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper loves all treats too, but Luigi is less so...LOL!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Pip, Daisy and Gracie thank Miss Picky Pants for the good referral!!! They are always on the greedy lookout for new nummies!!!! The names of those are cute too


----------

